
Ask HN: Is there a outline-like tool that works like pi hole? - Havoc
pi hole is great but lately I feel it&#x27;s no longer enough.<p>Articles are becoming downright reader hostile. Half the page is covered by a cookie message and the a subscribe to newsletter overlay on top of that. And then when you scroll down a bit more another overlay pops up. It&#x27;s a miserable UX experience.<p>Is there some sort of service &#x2F; software &#x2F; MITM to filter this out or make it more bearable?
======
gshdg
Reader mode?

~~~
ggm
So a reader-hole or pi-reader which "readerifies" urls on a blacklist?

~~~
gshdg
I mean most browsers now have a “reader mode” that gives you a content-only
view of an article.

~~~
ggm
I just meant taking reader mode in a browser, and implementing it as a
prefetch by selenium or some similar browser logic to serve onward, through a
whitelist: if you ask for full content it remembers and doesn't do it.

I use reader mode, what would be nice would be to have it sticky by site with
a control panel. That's what a device on a pi could do, while it does adblock
and DNS privacy.

